# What Sense of Humor do you have?



## KThoughts (May 29, 2016)

What Sense of Humor do you have?
​
My friend always say I am a *very* sarcastic person which means I have a dark sense of humor. I always wonder how am I sarcastic? I always take everything seriously and into consideration and I always make jokes that can make people have a good time and my curiosity got the best of me so I decided to *FINALLY *take my humor to the test. I gave my friends a short comedy skit I've written for a special short story that I will put in my novel. Do you know what they all said? 

Sarcastic, Too sarcastic, dark humor then finally it's my turn to read my own comedy skit and they are right I am a sarcastic person. Since this curious girl already found out her own sense of humor. How about you tell me what's yours? What's your sense of humor? How did you find out? Did you believe that you have this kind of humor or not?


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 29, 2016)

Take your pick. My humor can be as dry as a camel's playground. If you look around, you will see a lot of my humor come out. _Good Humor_ melts in your mouth.


----------



## Boofy (May 29, 2016)

Well people laugh at my jokes, though never as hard as _I_ seem to laugh at my jokes. Yes, I am _that _kind of person. Just filling up the awkward silences. Self esteem insurance, ha. I've never really thought about what kind of sense of humour I have though. This is probably the first time I've put it to the question.

I enjoy reading political satires. Satire on the whole is brilliant fun. I'm not quite subtle enough to attempt it myself, though. I know my limitations. I love all things pun and wordplay... self deprecating and silly maybe? Kind of flirtatious at times... Deliberately awkward, too. I dunno that I'm ever particularly sarcastic, but I can be dark with the right crowd. I'm usually better with a sparring partner but then, I think most people are. Lord, I don't know what category I fall under. Make of my garbled 7:00AM rambling what you will. ^^;


----------



## Miseo (May 29, 2016)

I wonder... I know I use sarcasm quite often in my humour. So definitely there's that. But I also play the idiot very often. Just the other week, I was at a party my friend hosted on his farm. We were sitting on a picnic table and behind us was a huge bonfire. In the middle of dinner, I simply asked aloud "Is something burning?" It evoked much laughter.

I'm not sure if playing the idiot counts as sarcasm or not though. It could be a special type of sarcasm...?


----------



## KThoughts (May 29, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Take your pick. My humor can be as dry as a camel's playground. If you look around, you will see a lot of my humor come out. _Good Humor_ melts in your mouth.



Huh. I see well that's good!


----------



## KThoughts (May 29, 2016)

Boofy said:


> Well people laugh at my jokes, though never as hard as _I_ seem to laugh at my jokes. Yes, I am _that _kind of person. Fill the awkward silences! I've never really thought about what kind of sense of humour I have though. This is probably the first time I've put it to the question.
> 
> I enjoy reading political satires. Satire on the whole is brilliant fun. I'm not quite subtle enough to attempt it myself, though. I know my limitations. I love all things pun and wordplay... self deprecating and silly maybe? Kind of flirtatious at times... Deliberately awkward, too. I dunno that I'm ever particularly sarcastic, but I can be dark with the right crowd. I'm usually better with a sparring partner but then, I think most people are. Lord, I don't know what category I fall under. Make of my garbled 7:00AM rambling what you will. ^^;



That kind of humor is totally fine, I mean sometimes my humor is just plain annoying to my friends sometimes because they think I am not serious on some certain situations... Haha I read political satires as well! They are so funny to read at all times whenever you're bored


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 29, 2016)

I am a natural with puns and word play. Watch out. You might dig yourself into a hole. I am pretty quick with what's going on. My humor has limitations. I try to be as appropriate as possible. There was this one time while I was teaching. A student asked, "_Meestur _(Spanish accent), do you like kids?" "What kind of sick question is that?" They meant to raise children of my own. I can be sarcastic. Sometimes at the person's expense. I work in a grocery store part time. Jokes are bound to pop up. As Miseo mentioned, my mom plays that idiot moment too often. "Where did those branches come from?" She was looking outside the window. I responded, "The tree." My humor is situation based. It can also be witty. My mom will ask, "Where's the remote?" "In a _remote _location."


----------



## KThoughts (May 29, 2016)

Miseo said:


> I wonder... I know I use sarcasm quite often in my humour. So definitely there's that. But I also play the idiot very often. Just the other week, I was at a party my friend hosted on his farm. We were sitting on a picnic table and behind us was a huge bonfire. In the middle of dinner, I simply asked aloud "Is something burning?" It evoked much laughter.
> 
> I'm not sure if playing the idiot counts as sarcasm or not though. It could be a special type of sarcasm...?



I think you're half "Bonding in the Moment" and Half "Sarcastic" humor. My friends just think of me as a plain sarcastic person... I know it's fantastic, playing the idiot part is something that you just want to do to brighten up the mood but maybe it's also sarastic depending on the tone of your voice when you said the joke


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 29, 2016)

KThoughts said:


> Huh. I see well that's good!



If the huh is "what" ... here's clarification:


----------



## KThoughts (May 29, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> I am a natural with puns and word play. Watch out. You might dig yourself into a hole. I am pretty quick with what's going on. My humor has limitations. I try to be as appropriate as possible. There was this one time while I was teaching. A student asked, "_Meestur _(Spanish accent), do you like kids?" "What kind of sick question is that?" They meant to raise children of my own. I can be sarcastic. Sometimes at the person's expense. I work in a grocery store part time. Jokes are bound to pop up. As Miseo mentioned, my mom plays that idiot moment too often. "Where did those branches come from?" She was looking outside the window. I responded, "The tree." My humor is situation based. It can also be witty. My mom will ask, "Where's the remote?" "In a _remote _location."



Hahaha! I remembered the time when I decided to joke on my mother about her hair brush. She asked "Where's my hair brush?" and I replied "In the airport" since I said it so bluntly she scolded me so bad X\'D


----------



## Miseo (May 29, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> If the huh is "what" ... here's clarification:


This humor is delicious.


----------



## KThoughts (May 29, 2016)

Miseo said:


> This humor is delicious.



It's too sweet for me, I like bitter things...


----------



## Boofy (May 29, 2016)

> It's too sweet for me, I like bitter things...


You'd love my mother.


----------



## KThoughts (May 29, 2016)

Boofy said:


> You'd love my mother.



Haha maybe X\'D


----------



## Sonata (May 29, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> If the huh is "what" ... here's clarification:



Interesting.  I did not know that Strauss made the Good Humor ice-creams.  Maybe only in the US?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (May 29, 2016)

I see myself as a satirist more than anything else. I guess I'm of the theatre of the absurd, and people who know me here will probably attest to that.


By the way, your pants are down (made you look).


----------



## Sonata (May 29, 2016)

mrmustard615 said:


> By the way, your pants are down (made you look).



My pants are not down as I am sitting on them.  Or rather sitting on my butt with my pants [nikkies] are between what I am sitting on and what I am wearing over them.

So I did not need to look!


----------



## KThoughts (May 29, 2016)

mrmustard615 said:


> I see myself as a satirist more than anything else. I guess I'm of the theatre of the absurd, and people who know me here will probably attest to that.
> 
> 
> By the way, your pants are down (made you look).



Oh I see then that's actually quite unique! :cheers:


----------



## Phil Istine (May 29, 2016)

What sense of humour do I have?

A funny sort, of course.


----------



## KThoughts (May 29, 2016)

Phil Istine said:


> What sense of humour do I have?
> 
> A funny sort, of course.



Lol. X\'D


----------



## Reichelina (May 29, 2016)

"Reich's jokes are so complicated, you need to use a calculator!"

Hahahahaha! 
I just like to good around. Life is too hard not to laugh as loud as you can. 
I can be sarcastic, too. But usually my jokes are weird and sometimes logical. 
Most of the time, LAME.

Sample? 

My bf was eating bran flakes for breakfast and I was like, 
"I didn't know you like Arya Flakes for breakfast!" 

-_-

If you didn't get it, call me. I'll lend you my calculator. Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! 

I'unno, I also point out the obvious cause it's funny.

"Your jokes are so bad, it's funny"


----------



## KThoughts (May 29, 2016)

Reichelina said:


> "Reich's jokes are so complicated, you need to use a calculator!"
> 
> Hahahahaha!
> I just like to good around. Life is too hard not to laugh as loud as you can.
> ...



I get it OMG X\'D But who cares if it's bad? Humor is humor!


----------



## JustRob (May 29, 2016)

I take things literally. It is how I deal with life. It is how I find the solutions to problems that others can't see because they fail to break ideas down into their basic components. My humour comes simply from making observations about other people's words when they don't listen to exactly what they are saying. The humour is already there. I just point it out. Here are a couple of actual examples of things said by people being interviewed on TV with my reactions.

A representative of the gas company: "British Gas is under constant pressure."
My reaction: "I'm very glad to hear that. It makes cooking so much easier."

A critic of our National Health Service: "NHS operations must not take place behind closed doors."
My reaction: "Wouldn't that be unhygienic, leaving doors open during operations?"

When I turn my literal interpretation in on my own words things can get even more humorous. My problem in life is that people regard my attempts to make sense of what they are actually saying as humour when in fact I have trouble with the way that our use of language has moved towards indirect meanings, innuendo and "reading between the lines". It isn't enough to say to someone "Say what you mean," because some people are actually incapable of doing that. I always think about the literal meaning of the words before applying all those social distortions because that way I understand the issues better than others who jump to conclusions about what was said. It isn't humour but simple logic.

The humour is all around us though. You just have to listen to what people are actually saying. Try it yourself. You may get the response "You know what I mean," if you comment on it, but serious misunderstandings can arise from glib assumptions like that if people persist in using language imprecisely. At least joking about it encourages people to explain themselves more clearly.


----------



## Reichelina (May 29, 2016)

KThoughts said:


> I get it OMG X\'D But who cares if it's bad? Humor is humor!



OMG! You are one of us! We shall conquer the world!
Got to find the dragons first! 

--evil laugh--


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 29, 2016)

Reichelina said:


> I just like to good  goof around.



Good grief! It's goof, you good goof. You were distracted by the ice cream man.


----------



## KThoughts (May 29, 2016)

JustRob said:


> I take things literally. It is how I deal with life. It is how I find the solutions to problems that others can't see because they fail to break ideas down into their basic components. My humour comes simply from making observations about other people's words when they don't listen to exactly what they are saying. The humour is already there. I just point it out. Here are a couple of actual examples of things said by people being interviewed on TV with my reactions.
> 
> A representative of the gas company: "British Gas is under constant pressure."
> My reaction: "I'm very glad to hear that. It makes cooking so much easier."
> ...



That's actually true and it makes a lot of sense. I salute to you sir! But I never crack out a sarcastic "JOKE" when it comes to life I just take things way too far sometimes :-k
But this is actually a quite logical humor actually


----------



## KThoughts (May 29, 2016)

Reichelina said:


> OMG! You are one of us! We shall conquer the world!
> Got to find the dragons first!
> 
> --evil laugh--



Yes! We shall conquer this world! Come bring your army and I will bring my army of cats!!!


----------



## Reichelina (May 29, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Good grief! It's goof, you good goof. You were distracted by the ice cream man.



Awww man! 
Look what you've done! I was supposed to be on a diet and now, even my typing is impaired by that ice cream poster. 

Good HuLESS. 

--lame--

Hahahahahahahahahhaha! 



KThoughts said:


> Yes! We shall conquer this world! Come bring your army and I will bring my army of cats!!!



You got it! 

--puts on Hello Kitty shirt--


----------



## KThoughts (May 29, 2016)

Oh yeah! -puts on Neko Atsume t-shirt of Tubbs-


----------



## Reichelina (May 29, 2016)

KThoughts said:


> Oh yeah! -puts on Neko Atsume t-shirt of Tubbs-



Just so you know, I'm really wearing my HELLO KITTY shirt. Hehehe.


----------



## KThoughts (May 29, 2016)

Reichelina said:


> Just so you know, I'm really wearing my HELLO KITTY shirt. Hehehe.



Hello Kitty X3


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 29, 2016)

*This is interesting: 
*






*I often fall into every category. 

I also find this entertaining. This is my type of humor. 

*






In case you're wondering, I'm *ESFJ
And I agree. *​


----------



## KThoughts (May 29, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> *This is interesting:
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I am totally the *Agressive Type *and I kind of lost it when it was* "You have two cows. You hire them as your secretaries"* I kept laughing way too much at that point.


----------



## Reichelina (May 29, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> *This is interesting:
> *
> 
> 
> ...



INFP! 
Omg. They're sad?!! I knew it! Hehehehehe


----------



## Miseo (May 29, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> *This is interesting:
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. I've taken the Myer-Briggs personality test before and I'm somewhere between INTP and INFP.

I gotta say, I've done both of those things before. Just not about cows.


----------



## afk4life (May 29, 2016)

Now I want a steak. I'm pretty sarcastic and can be self-deprecating. My humor tends to run very dark. Generally, if I make a joke around people who don't know me well, they laugh, then can't believe I just said that, and then can't believe they just laughed at it.


----------



## KThoughts (May 29, 2016)

afk4life said:


> Now I want a steak. I'm pretty sarcastic and can be self-deprecating. My humor tends to run very dark. Generally, if I make a joke around people who don't know me well, they laugh, then can't believe I just said that, and then can't believe they just laughed at it.



Nice! But the most darkest sarcastic thing I did was this... 

*"He's already in ashes so give me Taylor and I will give his ashes later so you can sprinkle it on your cookies and cream milkshakes"*


----------



## RhythmOvPain (May 29, 2016)

My sense of humor is comprised of irony, trolling, filth, wit, and a healthy heaping of IDGAF.


----------



## Firemajic (May 29, 2016)

RhythmOvPain said:


> My sense of humor is comprised of irony, trolling, filth, wit, and a healthy heaping of IDGAF.




LMAO... yeah! You mean "Honest" humooor... sometimes I laugh at the most inappropriate things...


----------



## Darkkin (May 29, 2016)

I have a rather singular wit.  To whit: 'You have a very singular wit, Doctor.'


----------



## JustRob (May 29, 2016)

Apart from taking things literally I obviously use word associations a lot. Here's a current example from just a couple of minutes ago.

Our music system is at this moment playing randomly from our library without any genre filters turned on, so a short while ago it was playing _The Dance of the Knights _movement from Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet but it could equally have chosen to play the more modern version of that, _Boogie Knights_. I don't even have to think to come up with observations like that. They are simply the result of the brain's incredible ability to make complex connections virtually instantaneously. Somehow I have a sense that tends to choose the ludicrous connections, so that must be a sense of humour in the literal, er, sense.

Oh, it's just started playing Faure's Pavane. Er, um ... no, no thoughts on that yet.

_Paper Doll _by Fleetwood Mac now? Oh, come on. I think it's doing this on purpose because I just typed the above. Gimme a chance. It's Sunday.

Of course another form of humour is self-deprecation directly following self-aggrandisement. I evidently do that quite often.


----------



## dale (May 29, 2016)

i have the same sense of humor Lucifer had when he challenged God.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 29, 2016)

Just another good example to add. My family went to the beach today. My mom said something about, "Where's the sun?" I said, "He's still over there next to his mother." There's a fine example. 




KThoughts said:


> How did you find out? Did you believe that you have this kind of humor or not?



Going back to your other question, I am sure a lot of us writers have discovered our humor throughout our literary work. I know this rubs off on my writing. Does anyone else agree?


----------



## RhythmOvPain (May 29, 2016)

My humor is derogatory in nature and I will rag on anything for appropriately placed lulz wherever applicable.

IRL I say shit to make people think. They laugh when they get it. I do my best to make sure they get it.

I believe errboddeh has buttons.

My job is to press them and see what they do.


----------

